# Earthships, would you live in one?



## (^^)Regin (Oct 21, 2009)

I like this concept  I hope I will be brave enough to make one and live in it 

[video=youtube;L9jdIm7grCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9jdIm7grCY&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 21, 2009)

That's pretty sweet  However, it would be horrid if you needed to expand your house.


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 21, 2009)

It's interesting, but you'd need to find a place that has almost zero building codes in order to make it. Also, getting insurance would be next to impossible, in all likelihood.

I do really like the idea of building it myself, and if a bunch of patchouli-soaked hippies can do it, then well, so can I!


----------



## Bern (Oct 21, 2009)

Its a great idea, but I wonder how much money it would cost? Plus you couldn't just call the elctric company if something went wrong could you?!


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 21, 2009)

Earthships have been around for a long time (since the early 70's)

They have a great website where in you can buy the plans.

earthships.net

-----Added 10/21/2009 at 07:18:49 EST-----



kvanlaan said:


> It's interesting, but you'd need to find a place that has almost zero building codes in order to make it. Also, getting insurance would be next to impossible, in all likelihood.
> 
> I do really like the idea of building it myself, and if a bunch of patchouli-soaked hippies can do it, then well, so can I!



You are correct, building these type of homes always have high resistance, most specially if it is being built in 1st world nations. Little resistance it has on third world countries.

They have a very good program running to teach people on how to build one by getting them involved in the actual process of making someone else's house.

-----Added 10/21/2009 at 07:21:25 EST-----



Bern said:


> Its a great idea, but I wonder how much money it would cost? Plus you couldn't just call the elctric company if something went wrong could you?!



Hi Bern,

I may cost more than the average building cost because of the installed solar panels and water purification system. However in the long run its is said to have a $100 yearly electric bill 

You can find out more on their website earthships.net

-----Added 10/21/2009 at 07:23:27 EST-----



AThornquist said:


> That's pretty sweet  However, it would be horrid if you needed to expand your house.



Hi Andrew, 

They actually have 'modular' plans for you to expand your house


----------



## Skyler (Oct 23, 2009)

I actually know someone who lives in one. They're an interesting concept, but I don't know if I'd want to build one.


----------



## Scynne (Oct 23, 2009)

It has been (one of) my long-term dreams to live in one. Or somesuch other type of thing.


----------

